# Hay Bellies and Loin Development!



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

So my show is a month away and my market goat and my cousins market goat have some good hay bellies going on, also mine has not been putting away muscle or fat covering on his loin area (we just got my cousins home from the breeder) I need any tips ideas and down right rules to getting these two in top shape. But there's a catch. They live with two does (neither are going to the show and no I don't have a second pen or fencing to build another). These tips are needed ASAP! thanks! I can get pictures if needed!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What are you feeding, and how much? Are they exercised daily? Also, do you keep up with deworming? (Parasites can cause a hay or "pot" belly)


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Yes both wethers we dewormed with an injectable ivermectin I am feeding about 1/2-1 flake of hay to maintain the two does with them and have them on free choice grain which is a mixture of Farmers Best Goat Ration (16% protein), Milk Plus Pellets, and about an ounce of Purina High Octane Championship Drive top dress. I did recently remove the black sunflower seeds from the mix (I ran out and my last market goat who was on a mixture of Bar Ale Final Drive Mac Goat and Milk Plus Pellets was removed from sunflower seeds about a month from the show)


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

And I exercise my market goat daily (forcing him to climb logs as jump up onto stumps and currently power walking about half a mile) the other has not been getting daily exercise


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

And they are free choice on the grain


----------

